# High visibilty plate on cycle rack



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got a Fiamma 4 bike rack on the back and only use it for 2 bikes. That leaves quite a large overhang which is not immediately obvious to motorists parking right behind us ( or people walking behind us)

I know we have to have a high visibility plate on it in Italy but, apart from the Fiamma website which has a plastic or metal plate neither of which seems quite right, I have not seen anything suitable in any of the accessory, trailer, bike etc shops or websites I've tried.

We were having lunch in a motorway service area last week when a police car drove past, saw the bike rack, reversed up and had a better look and then drove off. Made us nervous !

What do other people do ? Is there a standard legal type of plate or could I purpose-make something ? I would like to make it more obvious.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
i do not think there is any branded plate other than the ones you have mentioned, try going to an estate agents and buy some Corex which is the plastic stuff they use to make the sign boards you can then cut and paint it, and make your own to fit. £12 for a sheet 8'x4' I have made window covers to stop the inside fading, and a large triangle for the bike rack.

ian&col.


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly,
I'll swap my 3 cycle rack (complete with elasticated cover) for you 4 cycle rack, that would reduce the overhang :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pharoah ! One day, when we are very rich (  we hope to buy a back box so the extra space on the bike rack is reserved. By then of course we'll have learnt to live without the things we would have fitted in the back box.....

I'll look into the Corex idea Ian. You've given me another idea though -to attach our 2 warning triangles as they stand. Save them having to be stored in the van - or in the back box we have not got ! I suppose if we did they would be stolen fairly rapidly.

G.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If you had a bigger van you wouldn't need a back box.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If we had a bigger van we wouldn't need to save our pennies to buy a back box either....what a good idea JSW :lol: 

G


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If you can afford a posh Fiammi bike rack, you should be able to affored a larger van/RV


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It was the people who had the van before us who afforded the Fiamma bike rack -and a lot of others goodies too. They bought the van, fitted it out and then discovered - after less than a month- that it was too small for them and 2 little children. Our luck but even as non-motorhomers at the time I could have told them this. It only has 2 seat belts (in the cab) and no possibility of more in the van area for a start. They sold it back with practically no miles on the clock and no wear at all but it had to be sold on for much less than brand new.

The moral of this tale is to do your research before you buy.

G.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That's why we went for a 31ft Basement model. I have just made the mistake of selling it and buying a newer 30ft non-basement model. That's now going to be sold so I can buy a 34ft Basement model. I should have realised just how much space we actually use


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Phew JSW; that's twice as long as ours. I'd be happy to drive something that long in the USA or even on the autoroute but I'd have several sets of kittens if I had to do any through town driving in it.

As an ex-tenter and ex-( small and primitive) caravanner I'm happy with my internal loo and hot water ! I'm not sure I hanker after anything else

G.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8) It's a shame Grizzly. You don't know what you're missing. Besides it's not how big it is, it's what you can do with it 8O We started off with a tent with the children. Then a small caravan. Then a larger caravan. Then a caravan sited next to the beach in Spain with a little camper to run around in. Then we went full time Wild camping. Best thing we ever did.  8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly, we bought one of the plastic ones for our cycle rack, it was just over a fiver! 










Regards M&D


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

How strong is it MandD and how do you secure it to the cycle rack ?
Is it flexible plastic or stiff ?

G


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Besides having a whatsit plate on the back - in Spain you are limited to an overhang of 10% of vehicle length

We shortened our 3 bike rack to 2 bikes

Just drill out the fixing rivets on the inner rack and on the hinge where the rack part fits
Move the rack inwards (towards the van then saw off a short lenght from both bits 
Re drill the frme to take bolts in the new position
Bobe yer uncle
1/2 hour job - depending on the beer flow


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PamNPete said:


> - in Spain you are limited to an overhang of 10% of vehicle length
> 
> Thanks for the warning . I wonder if adding a back box in front of the 2 bikes would mean that there was therefore no overhang ? The whole rack would then be covered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Here it is, available from Fiamma:
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/e...=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2005-07,GGLD:en&q=fiamma
Plastic Signal
REAR PLASTIC SIGNAL FOR PROTRUDING LOADS easily applied to motorcaravans, vans and 4-wheel drive vehicles. With 4 reflectors. Dim.: 50x50 cm.
£4.95
Qty
070760 ... Plastic Signal ... £4.95

Also available in aluminium at five times the price.

Barry


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly it is very light and quite strong due to it's 'cell' construction, I secure it with zip ties.

Also the material it's made of will not damage the cycles through vibration or rubbing.

M&D


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone; I've just put an order in for the Fiamma one in plastic. 

Watch out for us !

G


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

We have a plastic Fiamma plate; it has 4 holes which can be strung through with wire or bungee'd on to the bikes. It get more complicated when you have a bike cover as well, but we string long bunjees over the top & bottom - did 2600 miles last year across europe without losing it!


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Bognormike

I'm intrigued that you have a cover over the bikes and a warning plate. We are off to Italonia soon and I have been wondering whether I need the plate as well as the cover. Why don't Fiamma paint a big red triangle on the cover? From a hazard perspective the danger is the sticky-out bits, if these are covered the hazard is removed so why the need for the plate. I was thinking of harning a brakedown triangle on the back but at £5.99 I shall probably buy a plate but it seems to be rules for the sake of rules. (Or maybe they know you've got to buy it from Fiamma so they're protecting there own businesses)


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Bognormike

I'm intrigued that you have a cover over the bikes and a warning plate. We are off to Italonia soon and I have been wondering whether I need the plate as well as the cover. Why don't Fiamma paint a big red triangle on the cover? From a hazard perspective the danger is the sticky-out bits, if these are covered the hazard is removed so why the need for the plate. I was thinking of harning a brakedown triangle on the back but at £5.99 I shall probably buy a plate but it seems to be rules for the sake of rules. (Or maybe they know you've got to buy it from Fiamma so they're protecting their own businesses)


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I believe that the plates are compulsory in Spain and Italy. The Fiamma ones have 4 corner holes which I use to tie it on with nylon string.
The 10% limit in Spain refers to the distance from the rear of the vehicle to the rear of the rack. If the load is 'fixed' then the length is allowed to be up to 15% of the vehicle length ( excluding the rack ).
Phil.

ps. I always thought that 'overhang' was the distance from the rear axle to the rear of the vehicle but I may be wrong on this.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pharoah, I beleive Bognormike is trying to say that tying on a signal plate is not so easy when you have a cover on the bikes!

No legislation issues or rules regarding a cover!  

M&D


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

I think you would have to search for a non fiama box that is narrow and then getting the 1st bike on will require handle bars twisted and pedal removed. Be a tight squeeze I think.

Brambles.


----------

